# Postfix/Cyrus not delivering mail.

## nitsujw

I have postfix setup on my mahine and it worked fine for months, then when i moved i went through all the config's and set all the ip's up correctly, and changed the dns settings so match everything up. i can get cyrus and postfix both up and running, but for some reason whenever i try to send a email to anyone, it won't go. nothing get's delivered, but i can telnet into port 25 110 and 143 with no problems. it's been driving me crazy and i don't know why it won't send out the emails. Here's a copy of my main.cf;

#

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all

# postXXX commands.

#

command_directory = /usr/sbin

# The daemon_directory parameter specifies the location of all Postfix

# daemon programs (i.e. programs listed in the master.cf file). This

# directory must be owned by root.

#

daemon_directory = /usr/sbin

mail_owner = postfix

# the local delivery agent for delivery to external file or command.

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

# The mynetworks parameter specifies the list of "trusted" SMTP

# clients that have more privileges than "strangers".

#

# In particular, "trusted" SMTP clients are allowed to relay mail

# through Postfix. See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# through Postfix. See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# in postconf(5).

#

# You can specify the list of "trusted" network addresses by hand

# or you can let Postfix do it for you (which is the default).

#

# By default (mynetworks_style = subnet), Postfix "trusts" SMTP

# clients in the same IP subnetworks as the local machine.

# On Linux, this does works correctly only with interfaces specified

# with the "ifconfig" command.

#

# Specify "mynetworks_style = class" when Postfix should "trust" SMTP

# clients in the same IP class A/B/C networks as the local machine.

# Don't do this with a dialup site - it would cause Postfix to "trust"

# your entire provider's network. Instead, specify an explicit

# mynetworks list by hand, as described below.

#

# Specify "mynetworks_style = host" when Postfix should "trust"

# only the local machine.

#

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

# Alternatively, you can specify the mynetworks list by hand, in

# which case Postfix ignores the mynetworks_style setting.

#

# Specify an explicit list of network/netmask patterns, where the

# mask specifies the number of bits in the network part of a host

# address.

#

# You can also specify the absolute pathname of a pattern file instead

# of listing the patterns here. Specify type:table for table-based lookups

# (the value on the table right-hand side is not used).

#

#mynetworks = 168.100.189.0/28, 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

# The relay_domains parameter restricts what destinations this system will

# relay mail to. See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions description in

# postconf(5) for detailed information.

#

# By default, Postfix relays mail

# - from "trusted" clients (IP address matches $mynetworks) to any destination,

# - from "untrusted" clients to destinations that match $relay_domains or

# subdomains thereof, except addresses with sender-specified routing.

# The default relay_domains value is $mydestination.

#

# In addition to the above, the Postfix SMTP server by default accepts mail

# that Postfix is final destination for:

# - destinations that match $inet_interfaces or $proxy_interfaces,

# - destinations that match $mydestination

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# These destinations do not need to be listed in $relay_domains.

#

# Specify a list of hosts or domains, /file/name patterns or type:name

# lookup tables, separated by commas and/or whitespace. Continue

# long lines by starting the next line with whitespace. A file name

# is replaced by its contents; a type:name table is matched when a

# (parent) domain appears as lookup key.

#

# NOTE: Postfix will not automatically forward mail for domains that

# list this system as their primary or backup MX host. See the

# permit_mx_backup restriction description in postconf(5).

#

relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

# The relayhost parameter specifies the default host to send mail to

# when no entry is matched in the optional transport(5) table. When

# no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination.

#

# On an intranet, specify the organizational domain name. If your

# internal DNS uses no MX records, specify the name of the intranet

# gateway host instead.

#

# In the case of SMTP, specify a domain, host, host:port, [host]:port,

# [address] or [address]:port; the form [host] turns off MX lookups.

#

# If you're connected via UUCP, see also the default_transport parameter.

#

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = [gateway.my.domain]

#relayhost = [mailserver.isp.tld]

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#

# The relay_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all addresses in the domains that match $relay_domains.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown relay users. This feature is off by default.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify an @domain.tld wild-card, or specify

# a user@domain.tld address.

#

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#

# The in_flow_delay configuration parameter implements mail input

# flow control. This feature is turned on by default, although it

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# to an SCO bug).

#

# A Postfix process will pause for $in_flow_delay seconds before

# accepting a new message, when the message arrival rate exceeds the

# message delivery rate. With the default 100 SMTP server process

# limit, this limits the mail inflow to 100 messages a second more

# than the number of messages delivered per second.

#

# Specify 0 to disable the feature. Valid delays are 0..10.

#

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

#

# The ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document gives information about

# address masquerading or other forms of address rewriting including

# username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

#

# The VIRTUAL_README document gives information about the many forms

# of domain hosting that Postfix supports.

# "USER HAS MOVED" BOUNCE MESSAGES

#

# See the discussion in the ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document.

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# See the discussion in the ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document.

# ALIAS DATABASE

#

# The alias_maps parameter specifies the list of alias databases used

# by the local delivery agent. The default list is system dependent.

#

# On systems with NIS, the default is to search the local alias

# database, then the NIS alias database. See aliases(5) for syntax

# details.

#

# If you change the alias database, run "postalias /etc/aliases" (or

# wherever your system stores the mail alias file), or simply run

# "newaliases" to build the necessary DBM or DB file.

#

# It will take a minute or so before changes become visible. Use

# "postfix reload" to eliminate the delay.

#

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi". This is a separate

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi". This is a separate

# configuration parameter, because alias_maps (see above) may specify

# tables that are not necessarily all under control by Postfix.

#

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local( :Cool: , relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user. Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

#home_mailbox = Maildir/

# The mail_spool_directory parameter specifies the directory where

# UNIX-style mailboxes are kept. The default setting depends on the

# system type.

#

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

#mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

# The mailbox_command parameter specifies the optional external

# command to use instead of mailbox delivery. The command is run as

# the recipient with proper HOME, SHELL and LOGNAME environment settings.

# Exception: delivery for root is done as $default_user.

#

# Other environment variables of interest: USER (recipient username),

# EXTENSION (address extension), DOMAIN (domain part of address),

# and LOCAL (the address localpart).

#

# Unlike other Postfix configuration parameters, the mailbox_command

# parameter is not subjected to $parameter substitutions. This is to

# make it easier to specify shell syntax (see example below).

#

# Avoid shell meta characters because they will force Postfix to run

# an expensive shell process. Procmail alone is expensive enough.

#

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

#

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

# The mailbox_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use after processing aliases and .forward files. This parameter

# has precedence over the mailbox_command, fallback_transport and

# luser_relay parameters.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf. The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/etc/passwd

mailbox_transport = cyrus

# The fallback_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use for recipients that are not found in the UNIX passwd database.

# This parameter has precedence over the luser_relay parameter.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf. The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# The luser_relay parameter specifies an optional destination address

# for unknown recipients. By default, mail for unknown@$mydestination,

# unknown@[$inet_interfaces] or unknown@[$proxy_interfaces] is returned

# as undeliverable.

#

# The following expansions are done on luser_relay: $user (recipient

# username), $shell (recipient shell), $home (recipient home directory),

# $recipient (full recipient address), $extension (recipient address

# extension), $domain (recipient domain), $local (entire recipient

# localpart), $recipient_delimiter. Specify ${name?value} or

# ${name:value} to expand value only when $name does (does not) exist.

#

# luser_relay works only for the default Postfix local delivery agent

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must specify "local_recipient_maps =" (i.e. empty) in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

#

# The controls listed here are only a very small subset. The file

# SMTPD_ACCESS_README provides an overview.

# The header_checks parameter specifies an optional table with patterns

# that each logical message header is matched against, including

# headers that span multiple physical lines.

#

# By default, these patterns also apply to MIME headers and to the

# headers of attached messages. With older Postfix versions, MIME and

# attached message headers were treated as body text.

#

# For details, see "man header_checks".

#

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#

# Postfix maintains per-destination logfiles with information about

# deferred mail, so that mail can be flushed quickly with the SMTP

# "ETRN domain.tld" command, or by executing "sendmail -qRdomain.tld".

# See the ETRN_README document for a detailed description.

#

# The fast_flush_domains parameter controls what destinations are

# eligible for this service. By default, they are all domains that

# this server is willing to relay mail to.

#

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#

# The smtpd_banner parameter specifies the text that follows the 220

# code in the SMTP server's greeting banner. Some people like to see

# the mail version advertised. By default, Postfix shows no version.

#

# You MUST specify $myhostname at the start of the text. That is an

# RFC requirement. Postfix itself does not care.

#

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

#

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# delivery, it does not make sense to do massively parallel delivery

# to the same user, because mailbox updates must happen sequentially,

# and expensive pipelines in .forward files can cause disasters when

# too many are run at the same time. With SMTP deliveries, 10

# simultaneous connections to the same domain could be sufficient to

# raise eyebrows.

#

# Each message delivery transport has its XXX_destination_concurrency_limit

# parameter. The default is $default_destination_concurrency_limit for

# most delivery transports. For the local delivery agent the default is 2.

#local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

#default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

#

# The debug_peer_level parameter specifies the increment in verbose

# logging level when an SMTP client or server host name or address

# matches a pattern in the debug_peer_list parameter.

#

debug_peer_level = 2

# The debug_peer_list parameter specifies an optional list of domain

# or network patterns, /file/name patterns or type:name tables. When

# an SMTP client or server host name or address matches a pattern,

# increase the verbose logging level by the amount specified in the

# debug_peer_level parameter.

#

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

# The debugger_command specifies the external command that is executed

# when a Postfix daemon program is run with the -D option.

#

# Use "command .. & sleep 5" so that the debugger can attach before

# the process marches on. If you use an X-based debugger, be sure to

# set up your XAUTHORITY environment variable before starting Postfix.

#

debugger_command =

PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you can't use X, use this to capture the call stack when a

# daemon crashes. The result is in a file in the configuration

# directory, and is named after the process name and the process ID.

#

# debugger_command =

# PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

# echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

# >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

#

# Another possibility is to run gdb under a detached screen session.

# To attach to the screen sesssion, su root and run "screen -r

# <id_string>" where <id_string> uniquely matches one of the detached

# To attach to the screen sesssion, su root and run "screen -r

# <id_string>" where <id_string> uniquely matches one of the detached

# sessions (from "screen -list").

#

# debugger_command =

# PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin; export PATH; screen

# -dmS $process_name gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name

# $process_id & sleep 1

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

#

# The following parameters are used when installing a new Postfix version.

#

# sendmail_path: The full pathname of the Postfix sendmail command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible mail posting interface.

#

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.

#

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command. This

# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.

#

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management

# commands. This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that

# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.

#

setgid_group = postdrop

# html_directory: The location of the Postfix HTML documentation.

#

html_directory = /etc/postfix/html

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

#

manpage_directory = /etc/postfix/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.

# This parameter is obsolete as of Postfix 2.1.

#

#sample_directory = /etc/postfix

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.

#

readme_directory = /etc/postfix/readme

myhostname = smtp.take-notes.com

mydomain = take-notes.com

inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain,

mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf

#relayhost = relay01.foobar.net relay02.foobar.net relay03.foobar.net

mynetworks = 69.146.248.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8, 69.146.249.11

home_mailbox = .maildir/

local_recipient_maps =

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

local_transport = local

#virtual_transport = lmtp:smtp.take-notes.com:25

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains = take-notes.com, chronicfiles.com, lasbrisasrestaurant.com

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

alias_database = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

sender_canonical_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-canonical.cf

smtp_helo_name = $myhostname

smtp_always_send_ehlo = yes

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination, permit

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, reject_unknown_sender_domain, permit

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

reject_invalid_hostname,

reject_non_fqdn_hostname,

reject_non_fqdn_sender,

reject_non_fqdn_recipient,

reject_unknown_sender_domain,

reject_unknown_recipient_domain,

reject_unauth_pipelining,

permit_mynetworks,

reject_unauth_destination,

reject_rbl_client zombie.dnsbl.sorbs.net,

reject_rbl_client relays.ordb.org,

reject_rbl_client opm.blitzed.org,

reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org,

reject_rbl_client sbl.spamhaus.org,

permit

It's been driving me cracy, Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.

----------

## magic919

What's going on in your maillog when you attempt to send mail?

----------

## nitsujw

well my mailq looks like this

-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------

5ABE46BC387*     728 Sat Jul 16 14:35:57  root@smtp.take-notes.com

                                         fx@smtp.take-notes.com

7A3FC6BC388*     729 Sat Jul 16 14:37:53  root@smtp.take-notes.com

                                         fx@smtp.take-notes.com

900A96BC377     1322 Sat Jul 16 14:30:02  mailman@take-notes.com

(temporary failure. Command output: couldn't connect to lmtpd: Connection reset by peer_ 421 4.3.0 deliver: couldn't connect to lmtpd_)

                                         mailman@smtp.take-notes.com

8B1386BC37A     1322 Sat Jul 16 14:25:01  mailman@take-notes.com

(temporary failure. Command output: couldn't connect to lmtpd: Connection reset by peer_ 421 4.3.0 deliver: couldn't connect to lmtpd_)

                                         mailman@smtp.take-notes.com

AB77E6BC378     1322 Sat Jul 16 14:35:01  mailman@take-notes.com

(temporary failure. Command output: couldn't connect to lmtpd: Connection reset by peer_ 421 4.3.0 deliver: couldn't connect to lmtpd_)

                                         mailman@smtp.take-notes.com

-- 6 Kbytes in 5 Requests.

and everytime i telnet into either port 110 or 143 it can't complete the connection, and here's what comes up in my logs;

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp master[27490]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/pop3d

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp pop3[27490]: DBERROR db4: PANIC: fatal region error detected; run recovery

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp pop3[27490]: DBERROR: critical database situation

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp master[9221]: service pop3 pid 27490 in READY state: terminated abnormally

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp master[27491]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/pop3d

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp pop3[27491]: DBERROR db4: PANIC: fatal region error detected; run recovery

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp pop3[27491]: DBERROR: critical database situation

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp master[9221]: service pop3 pid 27491 in READY state: terminated abnormally

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp master[27492]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/pop3d

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp pop3[27492]: DBERROR db4: PANIC: fatal region error detected; run recovery

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp pop3[27492]: DBERROR: critical database situation

Jul 16 14:41:18 smtp master[9221]: service pop3 pid 27492 in READY state: terminated abnormally

buhhh

----------

## magic919

Yikes.  I'd say Postfix is fine and dandy, but Cyrus is not.  There must be a command to repair the DB.  I'd start by looking for that.  LMTP and the other bits just won't work until Cyrus is sorted.  I'm more conversant with Postmap so I don't think I'll be much help.

----------

## nitsujw

ok everything is almost working fine. i can send mail locally no problem, but i can't send or recieve mail from my virtual host (me@take-notes.com). it just sit's in the mailq when i try to send something, any idea why it won't deliver?? i'v tried a few different mail address, hotmail and gmail, and it won't deliver.

----------

## magic919

Good to hear.  What are the logs saying now?  It's the best indication of what's going on.

----------

## nitsujw

when i tried to send myself an email at my hotmail account this shows up

Jul 16 18:44:45 smtp postfix/smtp[20132]: 219606BC035: to=<perfektxj@hotmail.com>, relay=none, delay=480, status=deferred (connect to mx2.hotmail.com[65.54.252.230]: Connection timed out)

Jul 16 18:45:01 smtp cron[20207]: (mailman) CMD (/usr/bin/python -S /usr/local/mailman/cron/gate_news)

Jul 16 18:45:01 smtp postfix/sendmail[20208]: fatal: no login name found for user ID 420

Jul 16 18:45:01 smtp ctl_cyrusdb[20209]: archiving database file: /var/imap/mailboxes.db

Jul 16 18:45:02 smtp cron[20206]: (mailman) MAIL (mailed 669 bytes of output but got status 0x0047 )

and my postfix log

Jul 16 18:44:37 smtp postfix/smtpd[20163]: idle timeout -- exiting

Jul 16 18:44:45 smtp postfix/smtp[20132]: connect to mx2.hotmail.com[65.54.252.230]: Connection timed out (port 25)

Jul 16 18:44:45 smtp postfix/smtp[20132]: 219606BC035: to=<perfektxj@hotmail.com>, relay=none, delay=480, status=deferred (connect to mx2.hotmail.com[65.54.252.230]: Connection timed out)

Jul 16 18:45:01 smtp postfix/sendmail[20208]: fatal: no login name found for user ID 420

this is the log when i send an email from my user to root in my logs

Jul 16 18:48:50 smtp postfix/smtpd[20234]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul 16 18:48:50 smtp postfix/smtpd[20234]: E52336BC37E: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul 16 18:48:50 smtp postfix/pickup[20109]: E82396BC387: uid=1000 from=<weidmann@smtp.take-notes.com>

Jul 16 18:48:50 smtp postfix/smtpd[20234]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Jul 16 18:48:50 smtp postfix/cleanup[20236]: E82396BC387: message-id=<Pine.LNX.4.62.0507161848410.20233@smtp.take-notes.com>

Jul 16 18:48:50 smtp postfix/qmgr[20110]: E82396BC387: from=<weidmann@smtp.take-notes.com>, size=736, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jul 16 18:48:50 smtp postfix/local[20241]: warning: database /etc/aliases.db is older than source file /etc/aliases

Jul 16 18:48:51 smtp postfix/pipe[20242]: E82396BC387: to=<justin@localhost.take-notes.com>, orig_to=<root@smtp.take-notes.com>, relay=cyrus, delay=1, status=sent (smtp.take-notes.com)

Jul 16 18:48:51 smtp postfix/qmgr[20110]: E82396BC387: removed

and here's when i try to send one to my gmail account.

Jul 16 18:50:54 smtp postfix/smtp[20270]: connect to gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[64.233.163.114]: Connection timed out (port 25)

----------

## magic919

Have you checked whether you can telnet to port 25 on the Hotmail and Gmail servers?  We need to see whether it's Postfix having problems or just a lack of connectivity.

Seems you need to run newaliases to correct the alias.db error.  Check you are happy with the aliases file first.

----------

## nitsujw

when i run new aliases i get;

smtp postfix-2.2.2 # newaliases

postalias: fatal: unsupported map type: mysql

smtp postfix-2.2.2 #

----------

## nitsujw

but my postconf -m shows i do have mysql on there...

smtp postfix-2.2.2 # postconf -m

btree

cidr

environ

hash

mysql

nis

pcre

proxy

regexp

static

unix

smtp postfix-2.2.2 #

----------

## magic919

Try postalias /etc/aliases instead.

----------

## nitsujw

ok now everything working fine except for i can't recieve incoming emails. i can send on my network just fine and i can send from my justin@take-notes.com address to gmail and hotmail just fine, i just can't recieve any emails from outside, ie. gmail or hotmail.  any idea why??

----------

## magic919

Yes.  Port 25 blocked by a firewall.  Perhaps your ISP?

----------

## nitsujw

it's not blocked by a firewall, and i have relay setup to my isp's smtp server, which is why i can send the mail. i also found that when i have forwarded email's setup that those can recieve email, ie user1@take-notes.com forwards to myuser@gmail.com, i'll get the email when it's sent to user1@take-notes.com. but when I send one to a user where it's not forwarded to anywhere, the email isn't delievered, which leads me to beleive cyrus isn't putting the emails in the correct places. anyone have any thoughts?

----------

